# My Bratz are five years old!!!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can hardly believe it! 

Seems like just last year I brought the tiny little girls home.

Playful Cali:











dancing Charlee











and the infamous "never say 'bite me' to your sister" action shot:













Cinderella was very patient with them, even when Cali had her pinned and
Charlee was doing the count down....













But even my gentle diva had her limits :grin:













They still cuddle every day











and wrestle like boys,

say goodbye to your leeetle friend










and chase each other. And snuggle with their Mommy every night. 

They're a handful, they drive me absolutely crazy, but I wouldn't trade them for anything. :luv


Oh, and Cleo is absolutely thrilled about their special day.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Five years? Really Marie, that can not be right. I remember when you brought them home and had to lock them away each night just for some peace in the house :wink:


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday, girls! Very cuddly (but cheeky :lol looking.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Aww, happy birthday to the beautiful twins!


----------



## nicolee (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Twins!!! I remember when you brought them home. I was lurking from work and just fell in love with them.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Happy birthday twins! So cute! I love the pic of Cleo. Miley loves to lay in boxes like that. I try to keep a couple boxes around for cat entertainment purposes but hubby cleans up and throws them out. He thinks I'm a pack rat. Really, a box in the corner qualifies me for Hoarders? Lol.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy birthday girls! But five years? Seriously? It doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

:2kitties:bday:bday:2kitties

They are still cute & adorable!

My girls wrestle like boys too. Harli gets especially enthusiatic...I swear it was after we watched that show on cheetas!...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Happy birthday! Cleo's expression in that last picture is priceless.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

happy birthday! lots of geminis (dio's b.d. was 6/13) on here. that's how i know i'm getting senile, baci turned 5 in march and it seems like i got him yesterday.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy birthday to Miss Cali and Miss Charlee! Those two are so lucky you found them.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday to your twin girls from my twin boys. Star and Lucky turned 7 years old this past Saturday, June 9.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

They a beautiful! Happy birthday girls.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

*My six cats send Happy Birthday wishes to Cali and Charlee!*
*







*


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Best wishes to the famous frolicking calico twins !! arty

 Fran


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday to two little beauties! I can't believe they're five.

But, Marie, there's a typo in your thread title. I think you meant to say your Angels are five years old...no?! :grin:


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Such cutie pies


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girls!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy birthday girls!!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

They are beauties. All of them.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy bday,twins!!!

They're lucky to have such a wonderful meowmie! Such little CHARACTERS! The past 5 years haven't been DULL,have they? Do they still have the koala?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes and kind words. :grin:



Leazie said:


> I remember when you brought them home and had to lock them away each night just for some peace in the house


They went to sleep in their own bedroom their first three years, which was fine with them, they never knew anything else. Then when Gigi moved in, I released the hounds. At my new place, they sleep with me every night, and 95% of the time, they're really, really good.



Susan said:


> I think you meant to say your *Angels* are five years old...no?!


Nope. No. Noooooooo, I didn't. 



bluemilk said:


> Do they still have the koala?


No, that went to a little boy at my yard sale. He fell in love with it, so I gave it to him. 

My girls have turned me into a softie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im an animal communicator. Cinderella was saying "Oh if I could manage a pillow, my problems would be over. What was my mom thinking??? Bringing those rug rats home!











Happy Birthday Cali and Charlee. Thanks for all the entertainment. It been great fun hearing all your stories over the years. You Go Girls!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Girlies! Hard to believe it's been 5 years...but then Holly will be 6 in August and I can't believe that either...and I know she contributed to your kitten fever that led to Cali & Charlee...


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

A very happy birthday. Squeek and Lickorish say happy birthday too!


----------

